# New World Record Bream.



## JEREMY414 (Apr 7, 2011)

New world record Bream. Caught on new world record red wiggler! Ha Ha enjoy.


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 7, 2011)

OMGosh, that's a freak of a bream!


----------



## cre8foru (Apr 7, 2011)

He's a brute. How much did he weigh?


----------



## JEREMY414 (Apr 7, 2011)

I wish I Knew. He broke my scale. he almost turned the jon boat over as well.


----------



## cornpile (Apr 8, 2011)

That will fill up a several hundred fryin pans.Congrats on a Hawg .


----------



## rip18 (Apr 8, 2011)

Pretty dog-gone creative!  I like it!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 10, 2011)

Good thing you had that big hook!


----------

